# Aqueon vs. python



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

So I decided I'm done with buckets. I want a python thing! But now, should I get a python or an Aqueon? Does one work better? The Aqueon appears to have a better price. Does anyone have a good link? Does one work better? Last longer? Better parts? It's for a 20 gallon community tank with lots of plants. And a 29 gallon currently goldfish tank. There are only 2 Goldie's, and they're about 4 inches and 5 inches, to tail base.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have used both...the python is of much better quality and will last you longer than the aqueon..


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

lohachata said:


> i have used both...the python is of much better quality and will last you longer than the aqueon..


How long do they last? And does the python filter your water? Or do you have to add the tap water conditioner still?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

neither product will filter or treat the water...you will have to add a dechlorinating agent..
i have been using my python for more than 10 years..it still has many years of service left in it..


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

lohachata said:


> neither product will filter or treat the water...you will have to add a dechlorinating agent..
> i have been using my python for more than 10 years..it still has many years of service left in it..


Ok, that's fine. How long did the Aqueon last?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The aqueon need a new hose washer and a new piece of hose every once in a while. After about a decade it sprung a pinhole leak. I trimmed off the bad spot and put ti back together, but then it did it again. Lee's also has one and a "water bed fill kit"will do the same thing for less $. its best to use a "drinking water safe" hose, regardless of brand. Replacing the right angle thing that allows you to use water to suck with a y hose connector will speed up filling considerably (but the increased water pressure may be why I got leaks).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when i worked for petco we used the aqueon unit..when the old one broke we took a new one off the shelf..the venturi unit broke after less then 3 weeks use...the venturi unit is the part that allows you to use the sink and faucet to pull water from the tank...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Petco sold me a new hose on clearance and i got back in business, but I'm considering a larger diameter hose, just to speed up filling.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For gravel washing I prefer a canister filter with a micron cartridge to a "venturi" unit that wastes water and can't do a thorough job before the tank is empty. For changing water in bottom tanks, I use a big powerhead attached to a hose adaptor and garden hose. I still use the Aqueon hose for filling, but a larger diameter drinking-water safe hose + Y hose adaptor would likely work better. 

The venturi-thing does work, but it is slow, loud, and wastes water. I don't use it anymore. Better than buckets, but not the best option, IMO.

Plastic quick-connects for hoses, though. are totally worth it. Get hoses in all the sizes convenient for your tanks, quickly put them on the sink for filling, or connect them together for more length. Python, Aqueon, Lees, and many "home- and garden equipment makers" make them. Put shut off valves at each side of each connection, but NEVER leave the water on, even with several valves closed.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

emc7 said:


> but NEVER leave the water on, even with several valves closed.


hahaha totally agree
more water will come out in them 1st few seconds that you would believe because of the pressure built up in a closed system, been there a few times but thankfully in the garden when watering, I use 10L bottles to refill my tanks, not as easy as the systems you use and here in the UK we don't have the screw connection on the end of the taps


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

emc7 said:


> For gravel washing I prefer a canister filter with a micron cartridge to a "venturi" unit that wastes water and can't do a thorough job before the tank is empty. For changing water in bottom tanks, I use a big powerhead attached to a hose adaptor and garden hose. I still use the Aqueon hose for filling, but a larger diameter drinking-water safe hose + Y hose adaptor would likely work better.
> 
> .


Ok... Did I miss something? Why are we talking about filters now...? Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i believe that you were the one asking if the python filtered the water..


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

lohachata said:


> i believe that you were the one asking if the python filtered the water..


Oh, right. Wait... So the canister filter would filter it? Or...? I don't have a canister filter anyways...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the tank needs a filter of some sort ; be it sponge or canister or HOB or undergravel..
original question was about which brand of water changing system to use..
in my opinion the Python is the best quality..but they all do the same thing..simply a way to drain water from the tank and a way to refill the tank without having to use buckets.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

lohachata said:


> the tank needs a filter of some sort ; be it sponge or canister or HOB or undergravel..
> original question was about which brand of water changing system to use..
> in my opinion the Python is the best quality..but they all do the same thing..simply a way to drain water from the tank and a way to refill the tank without having to use buckets.


Ok, thanks. And I feel like you're missunderstanding me. I know about filters. I have an hob and I use special cartridges so my plants have co2 (without carbon) and I've have fish for a long time, so I'm no noob...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well , i kind of consider myself to still be a bit of a rookie in this hobby..right now the wife and i are only keeping about 25 or so species of fish..but only because we don't have any more room for another tank..
not sure i am the one not understanding..
some of your responses indicated that you were not sure of what folks were trying to tell you..


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've only used the python. I had my venturi piece break at the screw because my dog tripped over the hose recently (doesn't help that my wife has done the same thing several times). That being said, $14 with shipping and I've been using it successfully for over 3 years. Love it and was the best $45 I've spent for my aquarium ever since I got it. Fortunately I have a whole home water filter. No chlorine and reduced hard water elements. Just a higher ph of 7.8. But I can live with that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The two reasons to use the venturi part of the python thing are to change water faster by taking it to the sink and to wash your substrate with suction and a "grave-washer". For gravel-washing, I like a filter better because you don't have to stop when the tank is half-empty, you can keep going until the job is done. The hose hook-up part of the python-like devices has a 90 degree bend in the water flow. Replacing it with a 45 degree bend Y-connecter will greatly speed filing with a hose. 

IMO having a hose-connection on a faucet is worth the trouble even if you have to take your faucet apart and go to home-depot and match threads to find the right adaptor. Filling multiple buckets from a hose is easier than lifting them in and out of the sink.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Would it be better to buy a python or to just buy tubing, gravel vacc part, and y connector? Won't that be cheaper? Would it still work good? Or should I just get the python? I'm see I'll be really happy with it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

it a matter of what you need to do. How big are your tanks and how far are they from the sink and/or outside? If you can siphon out a window w/o making a mess or you don't mind dirty water buckets, get just a fill hose, hose adaptor and connectors; If you need to suck water to the sink with the venturi, get a python or competitor. Even if you end up not using the venturi, the hose with shut off valves is great to have.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think maybe you should stick with the buckets..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

v-paw said:


> And does the python filter your water? Or do you have to add the tap water conditioner still?


This is what started the filter question, not an assumption that you don't have one 


I used a python for years, loved it. I did not use it to attach to the faucet and drain the tank with the water pressure. Too much of a waste of water. I suck started it and let it drain even though that took a bit of time (it was a 100 gallon tank- changing about 40 ga a week). I would then just attach the hose directly to the faucet and fill. 

The only reason I do not use it now is because I only have a 20 gallon and a 5 gallon. Buckets are much less time consuming than the whole process of setting that up. Plus it is way too fast for such a small tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Using the same hose to clean and fill violates QT. Ideally you'd have separate clean water hoses, buckets, pitchers, etc. 

But fill the hose, shut both valves, stick one end in a tank and you have instant siphon starting, very convenient.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> The two reasons to use the venturi part of the python thing are to change water faster by taking it to the sink and to wash your substrate with suction and a "grave-washer". For gravel-washing, I like a filter better because you don't have to stop when the tank is half-empty, you can keep going until the job is done. The hose hook-up part of the python-like devices has a 90 degree bend in the water flow. Replacing it with a 45 degree bend Y-connecter will greatly speed filing with a hose.


All you gotta do is get your routine in for your gravel washing. Being perfect isn't necessary as you do have a filter. I can do all of my gravel in my 125 without having to turn my FX5 off. About 35 gallon WC weekly....buckets.....yeah 7 FULL 5 gallon buckets ain't my deal haha.

Small tanks (10-20g) and a python hooked up to a faucet, Great idea. Not necessary, it makes it a pain in the behind. Use the siphon action on it and grab a bucket.


----------

